# 90cm Easy Nature Aquarium



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2017)

Nice and simple Nature Aquarium step-by-step in an Aquascaper 900. Non-CO2, easy plants!


----------



## fishpalace (21 Dec 2017)

Nice video and a great video for a planted noob like myself.  Great to see you do not need c02 to ru a tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

